
Apache Is Still the Best General-Purpose Web Server - daftpanda
https://blog.sourcerer.io/apache-is-still-the-best-general-purpose-web-server-dacedbd86921
======
CaliforniaKarl
I view Apache in the same way that I view OpenSSL. I do not mean that as a bad
thing.

I like that, with OpenSSL, there are various obscure—but useful—SSL/TLS-
related functionality available. For those who are curious, it was S/MIME
encryption and signing (at the time I was playing around with signed/encrypted
Apple configuration profiles).

With Apache, you can do remarkable things, and remarkable _combinations_ of
things. I've looked at the Apache configuration behind some high-traffic web
servers, and I am amazed that Apache can handle it with no problem.

As always, use the right tool for the job.

------
ToFab123
The title should be corrected to include the words "on Linux". On windows you
have additional options, and although Apache on windows is good, it is not
"the best"

